# Check out this video



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8fEDVbjHLU

This was on the ECC website. This is just crazy. And I spend so much time tying flies..................


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Those Texas reds like it hot. Who'd a thunk it.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

Gotta be cheaper than Gulp Alive!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8fEDVbjHLU
> 
> This was on the ECC website. This is just crazy. And I spend so much time tying flies..................



somebody already posted this video in another thread.  And like i said in the other thread. it makes since, they see a dark sillouhette of the pepper. to them it resembles food. You could take a stick and put it on the hook as long as it was the right size and shape. the color is dark so the fish see it easier. this really doesnt surprise me at all, if you can catch them with bare jig heads then this makes since.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry to be a repeating piece of $hit.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Sorry to be a repeating piece of $hit.


i didnt say that. sorry, i even said anything. people have no problem telling me that threads have been posted before. wont happen again.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Its cool man. I was just messin with you....... ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> > Sorry to be a repeating piece of $hit.
> 
> 
> ya know when i first read what you wrote, I thought you were calling me a piece of sh$t.  sorry, need to slow down a bit.  not a problem repeating....and i dont think you are piece of sh$t.  it took me a while to respond because i couldnt find this thread, well, i finally found it.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

no worries!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This must be where Mannino learned to fish. Just pull up on plane with the big motor, shut it off and cast to the reds. 

Same thing in the lagoon, no?

-T


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

> This must be where Mannino learned to fish. Just pull up on plane with the big motor, shut it off and cast to the reds.
> 
> Same thing in the lagoon, no?
> 
> -T


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*What makes you think he shuts down the motor?* 
_(a little poll/troll joke for the West Coast boys - I just realized that joke is 4 years old - Jebus)_


----------

